# Anyone Hunting Turkeys in MN



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can go online now and see if you got drawn for the spring turkey hunt in MN.

I got lucky this year!


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I got my second choice. 440G


----------

